# Puppy has thin hair spots on head



## melbur1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi, I put a deposit down on a chi puppy and I went to look at her for the second time tonight and noticed that she had some very thin hair spots in front of her ears on her head, and on the back of her ears, and the top of her head. It wasn't completely bald but looked very thin, as you could see her skin under it. It almost looked like a balding old man. The mother also had these thin hair spots on her head. The breeder said that it was normal for the mom's to get thin hair spots when they are nursing, but I'm wondering if this is normal for the puppy and if my puppy will always be "bald" or if the hair will fill in. Is this normal for chi pups and does anyone have any knowledge or experience with it? Right now the pup is 6 weeks old. Any advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Could be fleas / flea allergy/ mites /mange ???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

A 6 week old puppy should have a full head of hair. It should be thick and shiny, not thin or bare. This is probably a genetic trait passed on from the mom, especially if there is a blue color in the line. You can google CDA (color dilution alopecia) for more information. If you don't like the look of the mom with the thinning, balding hair - then I would pass on the puppy. It's very likely this puppy will grow up to look like mom.


----------

